# iPad et film de l'itunes store



## 2keyz (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ipad 2 wifi+3G 64go sous iOS5 jusque là aucun problème. icloud marche tout seul, les sauvegardes se font sans soucis (contrairement à pas mal de gens ici apparemment) 

Avant Hier je vais sur l'iTunes Store pour acheter un film. Il se transfère dans l'iPad mais impossible de le lire sur l'ipad... erreur "l'opération n'a pas pû être effectuée." je précise que j'ai acheté le film et non loué !

C'est quoi le gag ?


----------



## Grop85 (26 Octobre 2011)

Il te met le message d'erreur pendant le telechargement ou lorsque tu lance le visionnage?


----------



## 2keyz (26 Octobre 2011)

quand j essaye de lancer le film


----------



## Grop85 (26 Octobre 2011)

Quand tu dis "il se transfere dans l'ipad" tu veux dire il se "telecharge" ou bien tu as loué le film avec iTune sur ton Mac pour le transférer après? 
Sinon tu as essayé de redémarrer l'ipad? C'est con mais des fois j'ai des beug bizarre avec certaines applis et qd je redemarre ça marche


----------



## 2keyz (6 Novembre 2011)

ouais j'ai redémarré l'ipad... en recevant ma facture, j'ai demandé à signaler un problème à propos de tout ça on m'a gentillement répondu que c'était dû à l'ios5 et qu'un correctif serait déployer dans les jours à venir...


----------

